# T System Revenue Cycle Plus



## sheardmd (Oct 7, 2013)

Has anyone worked remote for this company, and if so, what was your experience?  I passed their coding test and now they are offering me a position.  I am just looking for a p/t coding position to supplement my f/t coding job and this seemed like a good fit.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 8, 2013)

sheardmd said:


> Has anyone worked remote for this company, and if so, what was your experience?  I passed their coding test and now they are offering me a position.  I am just looking for a p/t coding position to supplement my f/t coding job and this seemed like a good fit.



I have had coding friends who work a full time and a part time. How many hours do you have to work for the part time position for most companies? What type of coding does this company do?


----------



## sheardmd (Oct 8, 2013)

For the p/t you need to be available on weekends and they say 25-30 hrs/wk.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 9, 2013)

sheardmd said:


> For the p/t you need to be available on weekends and they say 25-30 hrs/wk.



Ok thats quite a bit. But something to consider. thanks


----------



## lcloud816 (Oct 11, 2013)

They seem like a pretty good company. I took their test and failed because I need to brush up on my E/M coding. But I don't think they demand a lot of work. I say go for it and congrats!


----------



## manda5187 (May 12, 2014)

I work part time for this company about 10-15 hours a week. The pay is great, you tell them when you want to work and if you need off you just don't schedule yourself for that day/week.


----------



## zanalee (May 12, 2014)

are they still hiring? and what kind of coding are they looking for? do they pay by chart? 10.99? sorry asking so many questions. I would like a part time job, and if I can have the contact info. Thank you so much.


----------

